
Inside James Dyson's all-or-nothing quest for an electric car - tim333
https://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/james-dyson-electric-car-interview-2018
======
tim333
"All of nothing" is a bit clickbait but he seems to be having a go at building
one for 2020, the most interesting bit tech wise is he may have a battery with
twice the energy density of normal Li-ion.

